# The touch or the normal?



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sure this has been flogged to death -- is the touch worth it over the regular kindle (I don't want the one with the keyboard)?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really, it completely depends on you.  

The Basic Kindle is smaller and lighter, but not by a whole lot.  It doesn't feature text to speech and the pop up keyboard has to be navigated by "cursoring" around.  Not impossible, but not practical if you're a person who takes lots of notes.  

I don't personally have any big desire for the touch screen version, but, then, I already have the keyboard version.  I got the basic to see how it compared to that.  

Also, the Basic doesn't have the 3G option.  If you don't anticipate usually having WiFi available, that might be important.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I got the Touch b/c I need 3G (no wifi at home), but mostly b/c I figure touch screens are just the way things ARE now and I have to get used to them, LOL. I had my K1 for 3+ years and really was perfectly happy with her, but once they dropped the prices so low I figured what the heck.

It's taking some getting used to, since I don't do the smartphone thing so I'm not really used to dealing w/ touch screens. But I'm getting used to it.  I'm guessing that the Kindle Keyboard won't be around for long, so I figure I'm just catching up w/ the curve.


----------



## citykid (Jan 10, 2011)

I hate to think that touch screens on anything will one day be the only thing available.  I know plenty of people--including my kids--who love them, but they never respond well to my fingers.  Makes me feel like I'm not really human, or something, and they figure me out....   I use an iPad for certain things and always have to touch the buttons more than once, or I touch the wrong one by mistake.  I suppose I'll get used to it eventually, if I must, but won't be happy about it.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

citykid said:


> ..... I use an iPad for certain things and always have to touch the buttons more than once, or I touch the wrong one by mistake....


I have had keyboard Kindles for at least 3 years and never thought I would like the touch screens. However, that is no longer true. As a matter of fact, I now dislike keyboards on tablet computers and readers.

In regards to having problems with responsiveness, you may want to try a stylus. I use one quite often, and it really helps, though the primary reason I carry a stylus is to use various note and drawing apps on my tablets. (Nook, Playbook, Fire)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GhiiZhar said:


> In regards to having problems with responsiveness, you may want to try a stylus. I use one quite often, and it really helps, though the primary reason I carry a stylus is to use various note and drawing apps on my tablets. (Nook, Playbook, Fire)


For folks who want to try to see if a stylus will help them on the Kindle Touch, and you don't have one, you can test using the eraser on an ordinary pencil (use a new one with a nice fresh eraser). The Touch's screen is not capacitive (unlike the Fire, the iPad and other tablets). It operates via infra-red sensors and so does not require a conductive stylus, though one will work. If the pencil eraser works for you, you can decide whether you want to get one of the many stylii available. Some on Amazon are quite cheap, but have to be shipped from China, so you can use the pencil eraser while you wait. (Note that the pencil eraser will NOT work with the Fire and other capicitive screens as it is NOT conductive.)

I love my touch screen iPad and Fire...I'm meh on the Touch. It's okay. Really, my favorite Kindle to read on is probably still my K1. I really like the big buttons.  I just read a book on the K1 for the first time in ages and was reminded how much I liked it. I like the "tidiness" of the K4... but if I'm going to do any kind of "search" I grab the Touch so I can use the touch keyboard instead of the popup keyboard on the K4.

I just want to say that I'm amused by the subject, which implies that the Touch is "abnormal." 

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've owned one of each of the previous kindles and really loved them and the buttons! I decided to try the Touch when it was announced, really thinking that I probably wouldn't like it because I really did like the buttons to turn pages. When I first got it it was really different and thought I may still stick with my K4 because I still missed the buttons.....but after a very short time I fell in love with the Touch! It is so quick to navigate around and I love turning the pages with just a touch or a flick. (Very easy to use on the treadmill too!) I carry the K4 in my purse but I find myself not loving that one as much and if I think about it before I go out, I will swap the K4 out and put my Touch in.

For me, the answer would be yes, it is worth it for the Touch. The Touch also has the text-to-speach feature and mine has the 3G. With those features it is the perfect kindle for me, but depending on what you are looking for, it may not be the best for you. Amazon has a 30-day return policy, so get the one you really think you'll like and try it out.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just want to say that I'm amused by the subject, which implies that the Touch is "abnormal."


I got a chuckle from that also when I first saw it. Touch-screens are so ubiquitous these days that physical keys are abnormal now.

Mike


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It really is up to your personal taste.  I love having the keyboard, so I am sticking with the keyboard model.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree -it really does come down to personal taste.  You could always order a Touch and try it out for 30 days.  If it doesn't work for you - send it back to Amazon.  I did purchase a Kindle Touch for my Mother for Christmas, she had a Kindle 2 and it was time to upgrade.  She really liked the Touch but after using it for two weeks, it just wasn't for her.  She really couldn't get the "touch" aspect down so we sent that back and purchased the Kindle 3 for her.  

She LOVES it and is sooooo much happier.  Part of it is that the K3 is similiar to the K2 but smaller.  My biggest concern was that she was uncomfortable using the technology otherwise the device would just sit there not being used and believe me, my Mother LOVED her K2 so now she is all good.  Again, strongly recommend you trying each out and seeing what suits you the best.  Either way, Good luck and let us know what you end up with.  Love to hear how you like your Kindle.  It's a great device.


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

chilady1 said:


> I agree -it really does come down to personal taste. You could always order a Touch and try it out for 30 days. If it doesn't work for you - send it back to Amazon. I did purchase a Kindle Touch for my Mother for Christmas, she had a Kindle 2 and it was time to upgrade. She really liked the Touch but after using it for two weeks, it just wasn't for her. She really couldn't get the "touch" aspect down so we sent that back and purchased the Kindle 3 for her.
> 
> She LOVES it and is sooooo much happier. Part of it is that the K3 is similiar to the K2 but smaller. My biggest concern was that she was uncomfortable using the technology otherwise the device would just sit there not being used and believe me, my Mother LOVED her K2 so now she is all good. Again, strongly recommend you trying each out and seeing what suits you the best. Either way, Good luck and let us know what you end up with. Love to hear how you like your Kindle. It's a great device.


Huuurrrrr duuuuur. I totally forgot about the return policy. Good point. Very good point.


----------



## Matthew Lee Adams (Feb 19, 2012)

I have the Touch (ah, now the Peter Gabriel song is going through my head) and really find scrolling through pages very easy, basically like flipping pages.

About the only thing was getting used to the rare "press-and-hold" command when doing certain things with organizing books in collections, rather than the usual tap of the screen.

Mine is the WiFi only version - with ads.  Ads don't appear when you're reading.  You see a small banner ad at the bottom when you're in the Menu screen - and some ads are Amazon specific so not really much different than the emails Amazon sends or the suggested items that appear when you visit their web page.  My current banner ad is for "KindleTips."  Otherwise, if you leave it alone for awhile (maybe 15 minutes or more?) without touching the screen or changing the page or anything, a full-screen ad appears as a static screensaver.

I didn't really have a need for 3G, as I have WiFi and figured if I ever take it with me anywhere the chances are I'll already have books on it I can read and won't need to buy a new one.  In any event, there's often WiFi most places I would travel, anyway.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Personally, I don't like touch screens very much.  I have the Kindle 3g and am very happy with it.  My best friend recently purchased her first Kindle and got the Kindle Touch and loves it.  We always laugh and say we had to have been sisters in a previous life -- but obviously not twins!  Enjoy!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:



> For folks who want to try to see if a stylus will help them on the Kindle Touch, and you don't have one, you can test using the eraser on an ordinary pencil (use a new one with a nice fresh eraser). The Touch's screen is not capacitive (unlike the Fire, the iPad and other tablets). It operates via infra-red sensors and so does not require a conductive stylus, though one will work. If the pencil eraser works for you, you can decide whether you want to get one of the many stylii available. Some on Amazon are quite cheap, but have to be shipped from China, so you can use the pencil eraser while you wait. (Note that the pencil eraser will NOT work with the Fire and other capicitive screens as it is NOT conductive.)
> 
> Betsy


If it's not capacitive, then a Nintendo DS stylus should work. They're cheap and readily available - we've got tons around this house and I use one with my small (non-capacitive) Archos 43. Works wonderfully. You can get a multi-pack for under $10 (and they have neat sexy colors!).  They also have a fatter XL stylus that's much easier for adult-size hands to manage. I believe those come in a two-pack, again for under $10.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> If it's not capacitive, then a Nintendo DS stylus should work. They're cheap and readily available - we've got tons around this house and I use one with my small (non-capacitive) Archos 43. Works wonderfully. You can get a multi-pack for under $10 (and they have neat sexy colors!).  They also have a fatter XL stylus that's much easier for adult-size hands to manage. I believe those come in a two-pack, again for under $10.


I don't know anything about Nintendo DS except that the grandkids had them, so I'll take your word for it, but yes, the Touch screens have an infrared sensor, not a capacitive touch screen. Good information for those who want to use a stylus!

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I guess it depends on what your using the device for, if its just for reading, and reading only, youd get on just fine with the normal one, I prefer the touch tho, cause I'm just that way inclined


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

If the eraser end of a pencil works, why not just use a pencil? You could get a mechanical pencil at Staples. That way, if your Kindle dies for some reason, at least you've got a pencil and not a totally useless stylus.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Jan Strnad said:


> If the eraser end of a pencil works, why not just use a pencil? You could get a mechanical pencil at Staples. That way, if your Kindle dies for some reason, at least you've got a pencil and not a totally useless stylus.


Good advice. In my case, since I use capacitive tablets in addition to my Touch, I have a capacitive stylus which has a ballpoint pen on the other end. I use the pen function often....just have to be sure I don't accidentally poke my screen with the wrong end


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My mom likes using a q-tip for a stylus.  It's soft on the end so she doesn't worry about scratching the screen, it's easy to toss into the case with her touch, and are really cheap.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I was so excited when the Touch came out.  But after using it for a couple of weeks I decided for reading, I like the physical page turn buttons.  Even though I'm used to touch screens, I turned pages when I didn't want to.  I like reading in all kinds of positions, and I had to be so careful not to accidentally touch that screen.  I also felt the basic K4 was much thinner and lighter to hold.  

Maybe one day I'll try the Touch again, but for heavy reading, I like the K4.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I love the touch and find it much more intuitive and faster to navigate around. I still like my kindle keyboard, but it now feels tedious to do small things like add books to a collection, type things in etc. So the touch is very much worth it for me personally.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a kk3 which I love. I love it for reading on. BUT, after using my fire for reading I wish Ai had a touch. it would be so much easier subconsciously to do the same motion I do when us the fire.  I mean the other day after using my fire for a.few hours I was using my laptop for something and I started to click on something and I reached up to the screen and tried to use my figure to touch the button. The.funny thing is i had my mouse in my hand.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## KMenozzi (Jan 8, 2012)

KindleGirl said:


> I love turning the pages with just a touch or a flick. (Very easy to use on the treadmill too!)


I've been going back-and-forth on which Kindle to get (my mother is a new convert and wants to get one for me as a birthday present when I'm visiting this summer), and this might well have decided me. Mom's treadmill has a spot on it to hold a book, but turning pages was always a pain - this, however, would be brilliant!

I won't be getting this until June or July, but I'm already getting a bit excited - is that mad or what?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Make sure you have a cover on your Touch when you use it on the treadmill.  That was one of the many little reasons I ended up going with the basic over the Touch.  I don't use a cover on mine, and the power button kept depressing and turning it off when I tried to use it at the gym.  If the Touch could do landscape, it wouldn't have mattered.

The K4 power button (at least on the one I have) doesn't depress easily, so I never have that problem with it.  And it does landscape, so it would be ok even if it did.  Just a head's up for you!


----------



## KarlaGomez (Mar 16, 2012)

OOh, what a helpful forum!
I think I've just about made up my mind


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

lindnet said:


> Make sure you have a cover on your Touch when you use it on the treadmill. That was one of the many little reasons I ended up going with the basic over the Touch. I don't use a cover on mine, and the power button kept depressing and turning it off when I tried to use it at the gym. If the Touch could do landscape, it wouldn't have mattered.


I agree the power button is the biggest weakness of the Touch. It's easy to accidentally push the button if anything's pressing against the bottom of the unit. It's not a deal-killer for me, but it is a weakness.


----------



## loverofkindle (Mar 21, 2012)

citykid said:


> I hate to think that touch screens on anything will one day be the only thing available. I know plenty of people--including my kids--who love them, but they never respond well to my fingers. Makes me feel like I'm not really human, or something, and they figure me out....  I use an iPad for certain things and always have to touch the buttons more than once, or I touch the wrong one by mistake. I suppose I'll get used to it eventually, if I must, but won't be happy about it.


I find that if my hands are really dry my touch screen has a hard time sensing my fingers.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with you Mike.  I really prefer the sliding power button that my K3 has.  Much more "definitive".


----------



## tarapaije (Mar 7, 2010)

I have not read all the post, but one thing I really like is the 3g. I would pay the extra to get that.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Obviously, the Kindle Touch is not "abnormal". The users of the Kindle Touch are clearly abnormal but that doesn't reflect on the device in any way.

When they were first available I ordered a Touch. After a few hours of thought I cancelled the Touch and ordered the basic Kindle. I have absolutely no regrets. I like my basic Kindle.

I also have no earthly use for 3G. I had it with my DX and much prefer WiFi. Of course, all I do with my Kindle is read books.

And, what kind of mashochistic geek would want to take a lot of notes with any Kindle?


----------



## LBTRS (Mar 22, 2012)

I own both and the standard $79 Kindle is much better in my opinion unless you have to type a lot. For reading I like the buttons to turn pages as it is easier to read one handed. My Kindle Touch requires two hands to turn pages and I'm not a fan.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I have both.  The K4 is strictly for reading.  The K Touch is for reading, audio books and text to speech.  If I could only choose one it would be the Touch as it offers twice the storage, battery life, text to speech, audible books, etc.. Basically it offers so much more for a small price difference.
 Caroline


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

LBTRS said:


> I own both and the standard $79 Kindle is much better in my opinion unless you have to type a lot. For reading I like the buttons to turn pages as it is easier to read one handed. My Kindle Touch requires two hands to turn pages and I'm not a fan.


I have absolutely no problem holding the Touch in either hand, and flicking with that thumb to turn pages. To each his own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

loverofkindle said:


> I find that if my hands are really dry my touch screen has a hard time sensing my fingers.


Hmmm...that shouldn't matter on a Touch. I've had my shirt sleeve change pages for me. 

As for two-handed or one handed reading, I find it a bit difficult to read my Touch one handed. I think I could do it if I practiced enough. Every person's hands are a little different.

Betsy


----------



## octoberdana (Mar 13, 2012)

My dh has the $79 kindle and I have the touch.  I tried reading on his $79 kindle and it was a good experience overall.  Same screen as my touch.  Liked the physical page turn buttons.  I just couldn't take the track pad and the way you have to click over to words, etc.  Typing on it in general was a bear.

I decided that I can go without physical page turn buttons and not have to deal with the trackpad so I got the touch.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I tried out my mom's touch and just got a K4 for me while my K2 is getting repaired by square trade.  I like the K4 better except for the battery life and typing long notes.  I find the touch not as responsive as I would like, and can never hit the right letters on the keypad.  I do better using a q-tip, but won't always have one with me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think anyone has mentioned my main grievance against the Touch....I don't like using touch screens to turn pages!  I've tried this on my iPad as well as an Android tablet, but for me it just feels clumsy to turn pages by stroking the screen.  I much prefer the arrangement on my "Normal" (heh) K4 where I can rest my thumb on the page forward button, and twitch my thumb when I'm ready to turn the page.  I'd seriously consider a touchscreen Kindle if they'd go ahead and put page turn buttons on them, but they haven't.  I also consider the smaller size of the K4 a significant advantage when I travel.  Not a big difference, but when carrying onto a plane or schlepping around an airport, I want things as compact and light as possible.

These are important to me, you'll have to decide whether they matter for you.  As others have mentioned, this is largely a matter of personal taste.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

patrickt said:


> And, what kind of mashochistic geek would want to take a lot of notes with any Kindle?


Me.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> but for me it just feels clumsy to turn pages by stroking the screen.


Are you aware that you can just tap the screen, you don't have to swipe? Tap in the middle or toward the right edge and it moves forward a page, tap toward the left edge and it moves back. I don't know about the iPad (yet) but this works on my iPhone Kindle app as well as my Fire and Kindle Touch. I'm not a fan of swiping to turn at all.



The Hooded Claw said:


> I'd seriously consider a touchscreen Kindle if they'd go ahead and put page turn buttons on them


At first, I found it silly that Amazon didn't include page turn buttons, simliar to the K4, on the Touch. However, now that I'm use to my Touch, I don't think I would use them anyway.


----------



## Sirrom (Mar 24, 2012)

I love my Kindle Touch. The best part is reading outside (Also free library books that I don't have to remember to return)


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I have both, hope my experience helps making a decision.

I have almost five hundred books in ten collections on my Touch and trying to navigate to a book is extremely frustrating.  Trying to pull up the quick menu to jump to a page number or letter rarely comes up, and if it does it is so slow I have usually touch something else and after it finally comes up it goes away.  Trying to bring it back up usually doesn't work.  Up until yesterday I was convinced that quick menu wasn't part of Collections because it has never worked before.  So to navigate the home screen I am usually scrolling through pages and even though I swipe in the margin, I quite frequently accidentally open up a book.  When I close the book, I am back on the first page of the Collection and have lost my progress trying to get where I am going.

I don't like the zone layouts on the Touch.  I have to move my hand to the top of the screen, then often have to move my hand to the bottom of the screen.  I prefer the zone layout (and the entire interface) on the Nook Simple Touch much better.  When reading a book in the Kindle Touch, I miss the progress bar and seeing how far I am to the ending of the chapter.  

My skin is so dry that when I was visiting the local forensic department and they tried to demonstrate how they would get my fingerprints off a coffee cup they couldn't find my prints.  The had me do several things so I would leave prints and it didn't work.  I figured that fingerprints wouldn't be a problem on the Touch because my hands are so dry, to my surprise I am wiping my fingerprints off every time I use it.

I am still very surprised that Amazon made a touch eReader without including page turn buttons on it.  Even if people prefer to turn a page with a Touch screen, there are times buttons would be handy such as after putting on sun screen at the beach or eating food during lunch.


I use the basic K4 out of the house because it is very light and has the page turn buttons I want while eating.  I don't put very many books on it, but even with less than twenty items (a few books and mostly samples) it slows down.  I usually highlight a character's name the first time it is in a book and there are more steps required to highlight than with the Touch or K3, and it jams up a lot.  Making notes is rather tedious, I prefer doing it on my K2.


----------



## RDaneel54 (Sep 10, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I use the basic K4 out of the house because it is very light and has the page turn buttons I want while eating. I don't put very many books on it, but even with less than twenty items (a few books and mostly samples) it slows down.


I have 125 books on both my K4 and my K3G. I find the K4 faster for turning pages, downloading, navigating menus + collections, etc. I am very impressed with the K4 for book reading and useability. I do almost all of my reading on it and find it the most comfortable of the ereaders I have used.

The K3G is great for traveling places where I need 3G.

Dean


----------



## eucttmkeod (Mar 28, 2012)

what a helpful forum! So I can learn more here.


----------



## SSJPabs (Mar 27, 2012)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> If it's not capacitive, then a Nintendo DS stylus should work. They're cheap and readily available - we've got tons around this house and I use one with my small (non-capacitive) Archos 43. Works wonderfully. You can get a multi-pack for under $10 (and they have neat sexy colors!).  They also have a fatter XL stylus that's much easier for adult-size hands to manage. I believe those come in a two-pack, again for under $10.


It doesn't. My wife has a DS and multiple types of stylus and none of them register on the touch-screen. I have to use my fingers.

That said I am quite pleased with the touch and how robust and clean the screen is even after almost 3 months of heavy use. I have read well over a dozen books and numerous research papers and the screen has not gotten very messy. I've only used the buttons on display models, but I'd recommend the touch over the buttons.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

When the touch came out I thought it was a nice idea, but I loved my Kindle Keyboard so I didn't think I'd want one. Two weeks later, I ordered a KT after reading a bunch of threads here and seeing one in Best Buy. I wasn't big on the Baby K/K4 because sometimes I do make longer notes.

There have been a few quirks with my KT that lead me to call Kindle CS and had to do a factory reset but since then it's been great (that was months ago).


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I've had every Kindle except for K1.  I was absolutely in love with my K3, but I bought the new ones when they came out because I love gadgets.  I thought I would use the Baby K around town because it's so light, but my first outing, I missed having 3G, so now I only use it for the Special Offers. It took me a while to get used to the Kindle Touch but now it's my favorite one. 
The page turn buttons are so sensitive that I need to  bookmark my page. I've lost my place a number of times while carrying my book after reading it on break at work. By the time I return to my desk, it's spontaneously turned a few pages. I'm sure it's because of the way I'm holding it, but just something to pay attention to.
It's so sensitive  that I thought if I blew on it, it would change the page, but I tried it today and found thatit's not quite that sensitive


----------



## ericbenson81 (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the TOUCH! go fight win..LOL~!


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Figure this one out. I had the Kindle Touch for a few days and didn't like it at all, but I absolutely love the Nook Simple Touch, however, I hate Barnes and Noble... my favorite ereader is the K3, hands down.

I for the life of me can't figure out my own biases.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I personally _love_ the Kindle touch.  It's easier for me to use and I just love the design.


----------



## theo1358 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've heard rumours that the touch interface is slightly slower than the normal one. It's also easier to turn pages on the normal, since it has actual buttons for that.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> Figure this one out. I had the Kindle Touch for a few days and didn't like it at all, but I absolutely love the Nook Simple Touch, however, I hate Barnes and Noble... my favorite ereader is the K3, hands down.
> 
> I for the life of me can't figure out my own biases.


Funny, I am exactly the same! The Kindle Touch is my least favorite eReader, love the Nook Simple Touch, and the K3 is my favorite Kindle.


----------

